# Rhodiola and omega3 combo



## Foolmeonce (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey there! Been taking rhodiola and omega 3 fish oil daily to treat my depression and anxiety. Been on it for a week and I have noticed a significant difference. Has anyone tried these two together and what was ur result? 

240mg of rhodiola and 600 of omega 3 daily


----------



## beagleman (May 27, 2011)

Hello feelmeonce, typo but its good to be felt once, sorry I have not tried this combination. When I am really down I lay on the floor, I sleep on the floor on a foam mattress and anyway I put a hot water bottle on my tummy area and try and relax. This soothes a little and relaxes some of the muscles.


----------



## AlekaHarlow (Aug 26, 2011)

I went to the health food store today and bought some rhodiola! I'll take one tomorrow morning and recount my experience here


----------



## Foolmeonce (Aug 28, 2011)

Sounds good! Hope it works for u as it did for me!


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have been taking rhodiola extract and omega 3 for about 2 months on and off only because I have also picked up 5htp and tryptophan so I cycle those every so often to avoid developing a serotonin syndrome.

I haven't noticed much from rhodiola to be honest. It may have had some relaxing effect but my anxiety is so strong it just overwhelms everything. I still have to battle through the talking to people (I also stutter), walking infront of crowds and just being around people in general. It's unbearable. I'm still looking for something or a combo of things to help numb the anxiety.


----------



## Foolmeonce (Aug 28, 2011)

I like the 5htp, that helps at night before bed. I'm shy too, tons of anxiety and blushing. i meet people everyday as it's part of my job. There are things that relaxes me like GABA , but it makes me so tired. Same as 5htp. But rhodiola rosea from gaia works the best of all the things I've tried. It doesn't cure the anxiety but it help me face it and get over it without overstressing it. My depression is disappearing as I experiment with this herb. And it's only been a week. Another bonus is that I cut back significantly on coffee as before I was a zombie if I didn't get my morning dose of caffeine. And my sleep has been very restful.


----------



## AlekaHarlow (Aug 26, 2011)

So I tried the Rhodiola. It definitely gave me a lot of energy, but when it began wearing off my hands began to shake out of no where, I didn't feel weak or anxious or anything, but they were just shaking. It helped my anxiety, but not as much as L-theanine does. Today I've already taken the L-theanine, but tomorrow I'll try the Rhodiola one more time!


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

Foolmeonce said:


> I like the 5htp, that helps at night before bed. I'm shy too, tons of anxiety and blushing. i meet people everyday as it's part of my job. There are things that relaxes me like GABA , but it makes me so tired. Same as 5htp. But rhodiola rosea from gaia works the best of all the things I've tried. It doesn't cure the anxiety but it help me face it and get over it without overstressing it. My depression is disappearing as I experiment with this herb. And it's only been a week. Another bonus is that I cut back significantly on coffee as before I was a zombie if I didn't get my morning dose of caffeine. And my sleep has been very restful.


I'll try the one from Gaia and see if its a better. I bought the store brand kind so who knows where those come from. I'm taking the extract form of it so maybe that's the problem. I haven't seen people recommend extract rhodiola.

I have also tried L-theanine with doses sometimes up to 500 mg at a time. I've run out of my first bottle of it and I can't really say I felt much a change, well nothing that really justifies me running out today to buy another bottle of the stuff anyways.

I'm really wondering what the heck is up with my brain, lol. I think I'm just expecting too much from supplements.


----------



## Foolmeonce (Aug 28, 2011)

*yup*



namespace11 said:


> I'll try the one from Gaia and see if its a better. I bought the store brand kind so who knows where those come from. I'm taking the extract form of it so maybe that's the problem. I haven't seen people recommend extract rhodiola.
> 
> I have also tried L-theanine with doses sometimes up to 500 mg at a time. I've run out of my first bottle of it and I can't really say I felt much a change, well nothing that really justifies me running out today to buy another bottle of the stuff anyways.
> 
> I'm really wondering what the heck is up with my brain, lol. I think I'm just expecting too much from supplements.


Cool! Hope it works for u! We're all on the same boat with the anxiety curse. but this is just the way we were programmed and we just have to face it and beat it! There's no easy way thru it. But yeh, read up on it and check out their reviews and and benefits, it's very positive. I'm surprised that people aren't talking more about it. Let me know how it works out for u! GL!


----------

